# “Mio figlio è tuo”, fa fare l’esame del Dna all’amante della moglie e lo incastra ...



## perplesso (13 Settembre 2018)

*“Mio figlio è tuo”, fa fare l’esame del Dna all’amante della moglie e lo incastra ...*

https://internapoli.it/catania-figlio-dna/


----------



## mavi1982 (13 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> https://internapoli.it/catania-figlio-dna/


Da mamma penso che una donna sa chi è il padre.
Non so come fanno a tenersi un simile segreto.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> https://internapoli.it/catania-figlio-dna/


Un caro amico si occupa di effettuare le analisi pre trapianti, per verificarne la compatibilità....
Ne viene fuori anche la conferma della paternità .....
Ha una statistica personale che è devastante .....
Questo è un tema interessante ....
Bisognerebbe chiedere ai nostri  amici del forum maschi , sostenitori dei tradimenti  e che dicono che giustificherebbero anche quello della moglie ....perché è salutare.... il loro grado di gioia qualora scoprissero che i figli che stanno crescendo sono di qualcun altro ....perché non è che non succede mai....
L’ammore scopaiolo extra...può avere effetti collaterali...imprevisti ....  
È successo anche all’ex marito di una ragazza che conosco. L’amantr ..ops..aveva scordato la pillola....
Cacciato dalla moglie, ora vive con amante e nuova prole....deve però fare la spola tra il figlio di primo letto è quello di secondo che sono a 500 km di distanza...e la nuova compagna non la sopporta piu....ma non si può permettere di vivere da solo...
Eh già .... se tornasse indietro se lo farebbe tagliare.....


----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un caro amico si occupa di effettuare le analisi pre trapianti, per verificarne la compatibilità....
> Ne viene fuori anche la conferma della paternità .....
> Ha una statistica personale che è devastante .....
> Questo è un tema interessante ....
> ...


dai....lo capisci anche tu che non è propriamente la stessa cosa..........


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> dai....lo capisci anche tu che non è propriamente la stessa cosa..........


In che senso?


----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In che senso?


un'avventura clandestina dal farci un figlio


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> dai....lo capisci anche tu che non è propriamente la stessa cosa..........





ermik ha detto:


> un'avventura clandestina dal farci un figlio


a perché...non è mai successo? 
Ne conosco una che ha avuto un figlio con un amante “importante”...
Il bambino ha 10 anni e l’amante la “finanza” perché non dica nulla alla moglie ...
Non ti dico com’e messo il bambino, che ha conosciuto il padre e le domanda come mai non abbia il suo cognome ...


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> a perché...non è mai successo?
> Ne conosco una che ha avuto un figlio con un amante “importante”...
> Il bambino ha 10 anni e il marito la “finanza” perché non dica nulla alla moglie ...
> Non ti dico com’e messo il bambino, che ha conosciuto il padre e le domanda come mai non abbia il suo cognome ...


Lei è la fattispecie di una delle matte che intrigano tanto alcuni dei nostri compagni di forum ....

E ne ho un’altra ..: un mio amico ha fatto sesso una volta con una che la dava qua e là....
Usate precauzioni ....lei incinta ...
Lui le fa fare l’esame del dna ...
Suo....
Ora il figlio ha 14 anni e lui ha cominciato a frequentarlo solo quattro anni fa....


----------



## Maestrale1 (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lei è la fattispecie di una delle matte che intrigano tanto alcuni dei nostri compagni di forum ....
> 
> E ne ho un’altra ..: un mio amico ha fatto sesso una volta con una che la dava qua e là....
> Usate precauzioni ....lei incinta ...
> ...


cazzarola!! porta proprio sfiga conoscerti!


----------



## mavi1982 (14 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> cazzarola!! porta proprio sfiga conoscerti!


:rotfl:


----------



## Mariben (14 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> cazzarola!! porta proprio sfiga conoscerti!



No guarda che ha ragione !Per un caso  che esce fuori in modo più o meno drammatico ( ricordo la storia della piccola Gambirasi ) ce ne sono migliaia di cui nessuno verrà mai a conoscenza. Non a caso in quasi tutte le culture e religioni, con sistemi più o meno ortodossi, il tradimento della donna, quando sposata, viene considerato grave se non inaccettabile. Secondo voi non ha niente a che fare con la " preoccupazione " dell'uomo di allevare figli non suoi?
Ne conosco personalmente anch'io più di un caso.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> cazzarola!! porta proprio sfiga conoscerti!


Che eleganza....



Mariben ha detto:


> No guarda che ha ragione !Per un caso  che esce fuori in modo più o meno drammatico ( ricordo la storia della piccola Gambirasi ) ce ne sono migliaia di cui nessuno verrà mai a conoscenza. Non a caso in quasi tutte le culture e religioni, con sistemi più o meno ortodossi, il tradimento della donna, quando sposata, viene considerato grave se non inaccettabile. Secondo voi non ha niente a che fare con la " preoccupazione " dell'uomo di allevare figli non suoi?
> Ne conosco personalmente anch'io più di un caso.


Assolutamente si....
La certezza della progenie....



Maestrale1 ha detto:


> cazzarola!! porta proprio sfiga conoscerti!


Adesso mi conosci anche tu 
Stai in campana ...mi raccomando ...



ermik ha detto:


> un'avventura clandestina dal farci un figlio


Ho dato un occhio alle statistiche : “il 10% dei primogeniti non è figlio del padre anagrafico...il 20% nel caso dei secondi figli..”


----------



## oriente70 (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho dato un occhio alle statistiche : “il 10% dei primogeniti non è figlio del padre anagrafico...il 20% nel caso dei secondi figli..”


Come coronare una storia d'amore clandestino [emoji41]


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> a perché...non è mai successo?
> Ne conosco una che ha avuto un figlio con un amante “importante”...
> Il bambino ha 10 anni e il marito la “finanza” perché non dica nulla alla moglie ...
> Non ti dico com’e messo il bambino, che ha conosciuto il padre e le domanda come mai non abbia il suo cognome ...


...non si capisce...il 'marito' di chi ?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...non si capisce...il 'marito' di chi ?


Scusa, hai ragione, ho scritto di frett ...
.marito come “uomo sposato” cioè il suo amante, padre del bambino e che è sposato con un’altra..

Corretto. Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lei è la fattispecie di una delle matte che intrigano tanto alcuni dei nostri compagni di forum ....
> 
> E ne ho un’altra ..: un mio amico ha fatto sesso una volta con una che la dava qua e là....
> *Usate precauzioni .*...lei incinta ...
> ...


Quali?
Dopodichè perchè tenerlo?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quali?
> Dopodichè perchè tenerlo?


A) non sempre le precauzioni sono a prova di bomba. In questo caso profilattico... b) Perché il padre del bambino  e’ benestante .....lui non lo voleva infatti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A) non sempre le precauzioni sono a prova di bomba. In questo caso profilattico... b) *Perché il padre del bambino  e’ benestante* .....lui non lo voleva infatti


Da vomito
Sul profilattico però una controllatina e pillola del giorno dopo non sarebbe male


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A) non sempre le precauzioni sono a prova di bomba. In questo caso profilattico... b) Perché il padre del bambino  e’ benestante .....lui non lo voleva infatti


dalla tua casistica non è che le donne ne escano benissimo


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> dalla tua casistica non è che le donne ne escano benissimo


Beh...perché le donne possono restare incinte....ma c’e’ sempre qualcuno che ce le ha messe .....


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh...perché le donne possono restare incinte....ma c’e’ sempre qualcuno che ce le ha messe .....


  certo, ma il tenersi un bimbo solo perchè il padre è benestante, suona molto male.  così come il tenere un figlio che tu, donna, sai non essere di tuo marito.  in entrambi i casi, va bene non punire l'unico che non ha colpe della situazione, però avidità, opportunismo e dissimulazione non sono pregi


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh...perché le donne possono restare incinte....ma c’e’ sempre qualcuno che ce le ha messe .....


Vero però mi aspetto che se vai con l'amante sia tu la prima a tutelarti da gravidanze e malattie, proprio perchè poi il figlio è tuo e te lo devi gestire


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo, ma il tenersi un bimbo solo perchè il padre è benestante, suona molto male.  così come il tenere un figlio che tu, donna, sai non essere di tuo marito.  in entrambi i casi, va bene non punire l'unico che non ha colpe della situazione, però avidità, opportunismo e dissimulazione non sono pregi


quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Settembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> cazzarola!! porta proprio sfiga conoscerti!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vero però mi aspetto che se vai con l'amante sia tu la prima a tutelarti da gravidanze e malattie, proprio perchè poi il figlio è tuo e te lo devi gestire


intanto ci sono donne che vogliono figli come da chi non conta. Questa specie è pericolosissima. Un uomo che ha una relazione extra si deve LUI tutelare da eventuali fregature.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo, ma il tenersi un bimbo solo perchè il padre è benestante, suona molto male.  così come il tenere un figlio che tu, donna, sai non essere di tuo marito.  in entrambi i casi, va bene non punire l'unico che non ha colpe della situazione, però avidità, opportunismo e dissimulazione non sono pregi


Giusto si abortisce e passa la paura [emoji41]


----------



## perplesso (14 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Giusto si abortisce e passa la paura [emoji41]


anche no, grazie.

punire l'unico che non ha colpe, sarebbe ancora più vogliacco come gesto.   e questo l'ho ben scritto.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche no, grazie.
> 
> punire l'unico che non ha colpe, sarebbe ancora più vogliacco come gesto.   e questo l'ho ben scritto.


Ho letto ma l'aborto  è la soluzione più diffusa.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho letto ma l'aborto  è la soluzione più diffusa.


Nel 2018 è incomprensibile


----------



## oriente70 (14 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel 2018 è incomprensibile


Invece


----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> a perché...non è mai successo?
> Ne conosco una che ha avuto un figlio con un amante “importante”...
> Il bambino ha 10 anni e l’amante la “finanza” perché non dica nulla alla moglie ...
> Non ti dico com’e messo il bambino, che ha conosciuto il padre e le domanda come mai non abbia il suo cognome ...


Ma certo che succede!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e chi lo mette in dubbio. Ma è la tua tesi di base che è fallace


----------



## danny (14 Settembre 2018)

La mia vicina di casa.
Due figli col marito, poi dopo essersi trombata qualcun altro, è rimasta incinta dell'amante del momento.
Per un po' non avendo soldi marito e amante sono rimasti sotto lo stesso tetto, anche perché la casa era intestata solo al marito.
Quest'ultimo è uscito di casa solo quando la casa è stata venduta e lui ha avuto i soldi per andare a vivere altrove.
L'amante divenuto il nuovo compagno è stato tradito anche lui e lei è rimasta incinta di un altro ancora, dal quale ha avuto due figli.
Un po' un casino, insomma.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Settembre 2018)

E comunque i figli sono di chi li cresce[emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (14 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mia vicina di casa.
> Due figli col marito, poi dopo essersi trombata qualcun altro, è rimasta incinta dell'amante del momento.
> Per un po' non avendo soldi marito e amante sono rimasti sotto lo stesso tetto, anche perché la casa era intestata solo al marito.
> Quest'ultimo è uscito di casa solo quando la casa è stata venduta e lui ha avuto i soldi per andare a vivere altrove.
> ...


Direi proprio [emoji57]


----------



## Frithurik (14 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mia vicina di casa.
> Due figli col marito, poi dopo essersi trombata qualcun altro, è rimasta incinta dell'amante del momento.
> Per un po' non avendo soldi marito e amante sono rimasti sotto lo stesso tetto, anche perché la casa era intestata solo al marito.
> Quest'ultimo è uscito di casa solo quando la casa è stata venduta e lui ha avuto i soldi per andare a vivere altrove.
> ...


Poveri figli.
Perche' si sterilizzano solo i cani .


----------



## allo (14 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E comunque i figli sono di chi li cresce[emoji41].


Quoto. Io immagino il padre che dopo x tempo viene a sapere che il figlio non è biologicamente suo...


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo, ma il tenersi un bimbo solo perchè il padre è benestante, suona molto male.  così come il tenere un figlio che tu, donna, sai non essere di tuo marito.  in entrambi i casi, va bene non punire l'unico che non ha colpe della situazione, però avidità, opportunismo e dissimulazione non sono pregi


Eh già ....


----------



## oriente70 (14 Settembre 2018)

allo ha detto:


> Quoto. Io immagino il padre che dopo x tempo viene a sapere che il figlio non è biologicamente suo...


Personalmente mi dispiacerebbe per la compagna.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma certo che succede!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! e chi lo mette in dubbio. Ma è la tua tesi di base che è fallace


Ciao, sarà che è venerdì e che sono bollita...ma non credevo di avere una tesi di base da sostenere ...


----------



## patroclo (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> ........................
> Bisognerebbe chiedere ai nostri  amici del forum maschi , sostenitori dei tradimenti  e che dicono che giustificherebbero anche quello della moglie ....perché è salutare.... il loro grado di gioia qualora scoprissero che i figli che stanno crescendo sono di qualcun altro ....perché non è che non succede mai....
> L’ammore scopaiolo extra...può avere effetti collaterali...imprevisti ....
> ..............................





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ciao, sarà che è venerdì e che sono bollita...ma non credevo di avere una tesi di base da sostenere ...


....ecco, sarà stata una provocazione...comunque pretestuosa .....


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Settembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ecco, sarà stata una provocazione...comunque pretestuosa .....


Beh, è una riflessione ... e anche una domanda ...più che una tesi di base ...


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> a perché...non è mai successo?
> Ne conosco una che ha avuto un figlio con un amante “importante”...
> Il bambino ha 10 anni e l’amante la “finanza” perché non dica nulla alla moglie ...
> Non ti dico com’e messo il bambino, che ha conosciuto il padre e le domanda come mai non abbia il suo cognome ...


Ora è ok, grazie.
Più che altro mi chiedo come farà a nascondere questa cosa tutta la vita visto che l'amante (o ex amante ?) è 'pagata' per tacere ma il figlio prima o poi potrebbe esigere 'chiarezza'...


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mia vicina di casa.
> Due figli col marito, poi dopo essersi trombata qualcun altro, è rimasta incinta dell'amante del momento.
> Per un po' non avendo soldi marito e amante sono rimasti sotto lo stesso tetto, anche perché la casa era intestata solo al marito.
> Quest'ultimo è uscito di casa solo quando la casa è stata venduta e lui ha avuto i soldi per andare a vivere altrove.
> ...


Totale ?
5 figli ?
Anticoncezionali dalle tue parti niente ?


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto ci sono donne che vogliono figli come da chi non conta. Questa specie è pericolosissima. Un uomo che ha una relazione extra si deve LUI tutelare da eventuali fregature.


Ne conosco una così.
Ha avuto un figlio da uno che ne aveva già tre, che passava un periodo di crisi con la moglie, e che risiedeva (e risiede) a Roma, cioè a quasi 400 km. di distanza da lei.
In cuor suo sperava probabilmente di portarlo via dalla moglie ma le è andata male, lui sta bene e le passa il dovuto (il bambino lo ha tranquillamente riconosciuto) ma viene da queste parti si e no una volta al mese.
E lei ovviamente si lamenta (anche su facebook, benchè velatamente) della sua 'assenza'...


----------



## danny (15 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Totale ?
> 5 figli ?
> Anticoncezionali dalle tue parti niente ?


L'ultima volta che l'ho vista era ferma a 5, sì.
Ha cambiato un'altra volta casa, non saprei dire se si è fermata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Settembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ne conosco una così.
> Ha avuto un figlio da uno che ne aveva già tre, che passava un periodo di crisi con la moglie, e che risiedeva (e risiede) a Roma, cioè a quasi 400 km. di distanza da lei.
> In cuor suo sperava probabilmente di portarlo via dalla moglie ma le è andata male, lui sta bene e le passa il dovuto (il bambino lo ha tranquillamente riconosciuto) ma viene da queste parti si e no una volta al mese.
> E lei ovviamente si lamenta (anche su facebook, benchè velatamente) della sua 'assenza'...


 purtroppo ci sono. La parte peggiore è che ci sono casi dove  moglie e figli ignari si ritrovano all'improvviso un terzo sconosciuto che vanta diritti e che gli sono dovuti.
Pensa a quelle mogli che hanno fatto sacrifici e si trovano a dover dividere gli averi di famiglia con uno sconosciuto. 
Comunque non sempre è per portarli via alla moglie, ma è per soddisfare il desiderio materno e in altri garantirsi una rendita.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> purtroppo ci sono. La parte peggiore è che ci sono casi dove  moglie e figli ignari si ritrovano all'improvviso un terzo sconosciuto che vanta diritti e che gli sono dovuti.
> Pensa a quelle mogli che hanno fatto sacrifici e si trovano a dover dividere gli averi di famiglia con uno sconosciuto.
> Comunque non sempre è per portarli via alla moglie, ma è per soddisfare il desiderio materno e in altri garantirsi una rendita.


A volte è banalmente perché capita ... e l’aborto non è una passeggiata .
La mia riflessione infatti è sull’effettiva consapevolezza di un atto. Se tradisco, oltre ad assumermi la responsabilità di essere scoperto /a ... dovrei anche mettere in conto che potrei diventare padre:madre .... e  succede ...e le percentuali sono altissime ....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte è banalmente perché capita ... e l’aborto non è una passeggiata .
> La mia riflessione infatti è sull’effettiva consapevolezza di un atto. Se tradisco, oltre ad assumermi la responsabilità di essere scoperto /a ... dovrei anche mettere in conto che potrei diventare padre:madre .... e  succede ...e le percentuali sono altissime ....


Altissime? Conosci tante persone a cui è successo?
Io conosco tante persone che tradiscono ma di gravidanze non voluto con l’amante  non ne conosco


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A volte è banalmente perché capita ... e l’aborto non è una passeggiata .
> La mia riflessione infatti è sull’effettiva consapevolezza di un atto. Se tradisco, oltre ad assumermi la responsabilità di essere scoperto /a ... dovrei anche mettere in conto che potrei diventare padre:madre .... e  succede ...e le percentuali sono altissime ....


 ma stai scherzando vero?
Chi si ritrova padre o madre in un rapporto extra o è un idiota o è intenzionale.
Non può e non deve capitare


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Altissime? Conosci tante persone a cui è successo?
> Io conosco tante persone che tradiscono ma di gravidanze non voluto con l’amante  non ne conosco


Le statistiche pubblicate di recente ...1 primogenito su 10 è illegittimo ...2 su 10 per i secondogeniti....
Statistiche di uno dei più grandi istituti ematologici d’italia....


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando vero?
> Chi si ritrova padre o madre in un rapporto extra o è un idiota o è intenzionale.
> Non può e non deve capitare


Nessun contraccettivo e’ efficace al 100%.... altrimenti c’e L’aborto...ma se ti è moralmente accettabile, considera che se sei sposata magari non sei neppure certa che non possa essere di tuo marito.
Ripeto: statistica di uno dei più grandi istituti ematologici (figli illegittimi: 10% per primogeniti...20% per i secondogeniti.....) ....
Che dire ......


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nessun contraccettivo e’ efficace al 100%.... altrimenti c’e L’aborto...ma se ti è moralmente accettabile, considera che se sei sposata magari non sei neppure certa che non possa essere di tuo marito.
> Ripeto: statistica di uno dei più grandi istituti ematologici (figli illegittimi: 10% per primogeniti...20% per i secondogeniti.....) ....
> Che dire ......


Ma nel dubbio abortisci comunque oppure dici la verità a tuo marito 
È il partorirlo, oltre a essere rimasta incinta, che lo trovo assurdo


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Nessun contraccettivo e’ efficace al 100%.... altrimenti c’e L’aborto...ma se ti è moralmente accettabile, considera che se sei sposata magari non sei neppure certa che non possa essere di tuo marito.
> Ripeto: statistica di uno dei più grandi istituti ematologici (figli illegittimi: 10% per primogeniti...20% per i secondogeniti.....) ....
> Che dire ......


che si va oltre ogni limite. In un caso simile l'aborto è moralmente accettabile , considerato che stiamo parlando di adulterio, altrettanto moralmente inaccettabile.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che si va oltre ogni limite. In un caso simile l'aborto è moralmente accettabile , considerato che stiamo parlando di adulterio, altrettanto moralmente inaccettabile.


Insomma....in un caso e’ tradire la fiducia del coniuge...nell’altro sopprimere un feto ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Insomma....in un caso e’ tradire la fiducia del coniuge...nell’altro sopprimere un feto ....


 si ma far passare il marito per il vero padre è troppo.
A te starebbe bene che l'amante di tuo marito tenesse il bambino? Ti starebbe bene che tutto quello che hai costruito per i tuoi figli diventasse in parte di un perfetto estraneo?
Per questo dico che è possibilissimo evitare ,se accade c'è del menefreghismo /egoismo da parte di qualcuno.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma far passare il marito per il vero padre è troppo.
> A te starebbe bene che l'amante di tuo marito tenesse il bambino? Ti starebbe bene che tutto quello che hai costruito per i tuoi figli diventasse in parte di un perfetto estraneo?
> Per questo dico che è possibilissimo evitare ,se accade c'è del menefreghismo /egoismo da parte di qualcuno.


Non è menefreghismo è ammmmore [emoji23]


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma far passare il marito per il vero padre è troppo.
> A te starebbe bene che l'amante di tuo marito tenesse il bambino? Ti starebbe bene che tutto quello che hai costruito per i tuoi figli diventasse in parte di un perfetto estraneo?
> Per questo dico che è possibilissimo evitare ,se accade c'è del menefreghismo /egoismo da parte di qualcuno.


Ovvio che no...ma non sarei io a decidere ...e in ogni caso non dovrebbe pagare un bambino per la cazzata di mio marito


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Settembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è menefreghismo è ammmmore [emoji23]


dici, si chiama così?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ovvio che no...ma non sarei io a decidere ...e in ogni caso non dovrebbe pagare un bambino per la cazzata di mio marito


 sai a parole è una cosa a fatti un'altra. Quando non accade vuol dire che, fortunatamente , l'uomo in causa non rientra nella percentuale degli idioti sprovveduti.


----------



## Lostris (15 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nel dubbio abortisci comunque oppure dici la verità a tuo marito
> È il partorirlo, oltre a essere rimasta incinta, che lo trovo assurdo


Sì... penso abortirei.. 

ma sarebbe devastante. 
Presumo anche per la relazione.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì... penso abortirei..
> 
> ma sarebbe devastante.
> Presumo anche per la relazione.


Devastante sicuramente perché mi darei della scema  oltre che per il bambino ovviamente 

Per quale relazione? L’ufficiale o l’altra ?


----------



## Foglia (16 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Devastante sicuramente perché mi darei della scema  oltre che per il bambino ovviamente
> 
> Per quale relazione? L’ufficiale o l’altra ?


Personalmente credo lo sarebbe per entrambe, ma capisco che qui entra in gioco la sensibilità di ciascuno  

Secondo me, e' importante ricordare  (ancor prima di mettersi nei panni della moglie del fedifrago) che la scelta di tenere o meno un bambino spetta alla madre. E poi tutti gli altri si adeguano.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Settembre 2018)

Quando una donna ha il potere di decidere la vita o la morte di un essere umano ... Un Dio.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici, si chiama così?


Menefreghismo è limitativo se permetti [emoji57] cojoni per me ci si avvicina molto ma non è ancora sufficiente [emoji57]


----------



## Lostris (16 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Devastante sicuramente perché mi darei della scema  oltre che per il bambino ovviamente
> 
> Per quale relazione? L’ufficiale o l’altra ?


Pensavo alla clandestina.

Non credo sarebbe più possibile recuperare alcuna leggerezza. 

Ma presumo che sia un accadimento che potrebbe portare ad una messa in discussione più ampia.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensavo alla clandestina.
> 
> Non credo sarebbe più possibile recuperare alcuna leggerezza.
> 
> Ma presumo che sia un accadimento che potrebbe portare ad una messa in discussione più ampia.


Io non metterei al corrente l’altro e credo che sicuramente chiuderei la storia 
Vero che vivere in casa nascondendo un gatto così grave è importante non deve essere affatto facile quindi ci sarebbero sicuramente ripercussioni


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Settembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Comunque non sempre è per portarli via alla moglie, ma è per soddisfare il desiderio materno e in altri garantirsi una rendita.


Nel caso che ho descritto l'esigenza era quella.
Parliamo di una donna che ha concepito il proprio figlio poco prima che suonasse la campanella (poco meno di 40 anni).


----------



## mistral (17 Settembre 2018)

In un altro forum “tematico” qualche anno fa ho seguito la storia di una donna rimasta incinta quando aveva una relazione .
Il marito scopri il test di gravidanza positivo e ne rimase entusiasta anche se avevano già due figli.
L’amante le disse che lui non ne voleva sapere nel caso il figlio fosse suo.
Lei visse per mesi un tormento terribile.
Marito ed amante avevano lo stesso gruppo sanguigno quindi non destava sospetti.
Decise di tenerlo perché l’aborto non era mai rientrato nelle sue opzioni anche prima e anche perché era difficile escludere che fosse figlio del marito.
Il bimbo è nato e a detta sua più passavano i mesi e più era avidente che fosse la fotocopia dell’amante.
Mi pare  di ricordare che per scrupolo fece il dna ed in effetti non era figlio del marito.
Mise in conto di passare una vita di tormento per quel segreto che le toccava custodire a danno del figlio e del marito.
Spesso credo che vada così e sia un dramma.
Poche volte credo che sia frutto di calcoli.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> In un altro forum “tematico” qualche anno fa ho seguito la storia di una donna rimasta incinta quando aveva una relazione .
> Il marito scopri il test di gravidanza positivo e ne rimase entusiasta anche se avevano già due figli.
> L’amante le disse che lui non ne voleva sapere nel caso il figlio fosse suo.
> Lei visse per mesi un tormento terribile.
> ...


Sarò sicuramente stronza ma se decidi di mentire su una cosa come questa è giusto che vivi nel tormento tutta la vita
Non riesco a trovare nessuna giustificazione per una decisione come questa.
E la scusa che il marito ha trovato il test mi sembra appunto una scusa.


----------



## mistral (17 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sarò sicuramente stronza ma se decidi di mentire su una cosa come questa è giusto che vivi nel tormento tutta la vita
> Non riesco a trovare nessuna giustificazione per una decisione come questa.
> E la scusa che il marito ha trovato il test mi sembra appunto una scusa.


Figurati,porcata nella porcata,non ci piove.
Ma la vita spesso va così a quanto pare.
Noto comunque spesso che il discorso “bambino” viene usato da molte donne come mangime per nutrire l’ego dell’amante .Pensano che l’uomo si sciolga e si senta “potente” quando una donna da da intendere di averlo scelto come mezzo per generare la sua prole e vogliono che ne derivi gratitudine eterna.
A volte ci riescono anche e svegliare questa competizione nell’amante .Peccato che poi anche il bambino abbia la funzione di far scoppiare la bolla e far precipitare nella cruda realtà ed è li che spesso avviene il fuggi fuggi.
Ma é più una convinzione da nuvoletta rosa che viene da donne senza figli che sono convinte che un figlio incolli l’amante a se ,non sapendo che spesso i pargoli sono la cosa che più riesce a destabilizzare e a volte a far scoppiare una coppia.Io che di figli ne ho tre e so che per un discreto periodo possono rappresentare la tomba dell’amore di coppia ,il generare un figlio a sorpresa con l’amante lo vedo come uno spaventapasseri e non un modo per tirarmela e farmi desiderare di più.
Ricorreva spesso questo discorso tra mio marito e l’amica.Lei gli domandava  se avrebbe fatto un figlio con lei e quando lui rispondeva che ne aveva già tre lei si indispettiva .Cercava di esaltarlo dicendo che voleva un figlio ma non con il marito che riteneva “inadatto” alla parte ergo,il prescelto era lui .
La cosa fa ridere perché non conoscevano nulla l’una dell’altro se non le discrete  balle che si raccontavano quindi non si  capisce in base a cosa l’amante avesse vinto il concorso rispetto al marito.
A volte penso anche che sia una cosa voluta nel momento del delirio dove si crede che tutto sia Ammmmmore e che l’amante sia disposto ad uccidere moglie e prole pregressa per creare una nuova famiglia.
Poi si rimane atterriti per la fuga dell’altro esattamente come succede quando l’amante che fino a due ore prima giurava amore eterno ,una volta scoperto fugge a gambe levate e torna all’ovile.
Ma il figlio rimane e se non si accetta l’aborto si va avanti con la commedia.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Figurati,porcata nella porcata,non ci piove.
> Ma la vita spesso va così a quanto pare.
> Noto comunque spesso che il discorso “bambino” viene usato da molte donne come mangime per nutrire l’ego dell’amante .Pensano che l’uomo si sciolga e si senta “potente” quando una donna da da intendere di averlo scelto come mezzo per generare la sua prole e vogliono che ne derivi gratitudine eterna.
> A volte ci riescono anche e svegliare questa competizione nell’amante .Peccato che poi anche il bambino abbia la funzione di far scoppiare la bolla e far precipitare nella cruda realtà ed è li che spesso avviene il fuggi fuggi.
> ...


Scindi le amanti dalle psicopatiche
Perchè quelle che descrivi tu non sono solo amanti, sono donne disturbate secondo me.


----------



## mistral (17 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scindi le amanti dalle psicopatiche
> Perchè quelle che descrivi tu non sono solo amanti, sono donne disturbate secondo me.


Io non credo che le percentuali che citava Jacaranda riguardino tutte donne psicopatiche .
Propenderei più verso donne che vedono gli unicorni rosa in relazioni clandestine con le farfalle nello stomaco che creano delirio amoroso.
La donna che citavo prima,era convinta di non amare più il marito e che l’amante che aveva da due anni non vedesse l’ora anche lui di lasciare la moglie per lei.Quando gli ha detto che dell’eventuale figlio non ne voleva sapere niente e se voleva continuare la relazione doveva abortire,a lei è caduto dalle palle,invece il marito euforico per la nuova gravidanza è stato rispolverato.
Se hai la sfiga che in quel lasso di tempo in cui sei fuori di testa ,ci sia occasione di rimanere incinta ,boom!
Poi ti riprendi e torni con i piedi per terra (specie se l’altro scappa) ma ormai il danno è fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non credo che le percentuali che citava Jacaranda riguardino tutte donne psicopatiche .
> Propenderei più verso donne che vedono gli unicorni rosa in relazioni clandestine con le farfalle nello stomaco che creano delirio amoroso.
> La donna che citavo prima,era convinta di non amare più il marito e che l’amante che aveva da due anni non vedesse l’ora anche lui di lasciare la moglie per lei.Quando gli ha detto che dell’eventuale figlio non ne voleva sapere niente e se voleva continuare la relazione doveva abortire,a lei è caduto dalle palle,invece il marito euforico per la nuova gravidanza è stato rispolverato.
> Se hai la sfiga che in quel lasso di tempo in cui sei fuori di testa ,ci sia occasione di rimanere incinta ,boom!
> Poi ti riprendi e torni con i piedi per terra (specie se l’altro scappa) ma ormai il danno è fatto.


E queste ti sembrano donne equilibrate
Donne che giocano con la vita di un bambino perchè "innamorate" dell'amante?
Per me un figlio è qualcosa di serio. Tanto che ho pensato molto prima di farlo e soprattutto l'ho fatto quando sono stata sicura che quello era l'uomo con cui volevo un figlio e con cui costruire un futuro.
Nei miei momenti di crisi la cosa che più mi pesa è non essere riuscita a dare ai miei figli la famiglia che avrei voluto per loro  nonostante abbia fatto tutto il possibile e forse ancora ci stia provando.


----------



## mistral (17 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E queste ti sembrano donne equilibrate
> Donne che giocano con la vita di un bambino perchè "innamorate" dell'amante?
> Per me un figlio è qualcosa di serio. Tanto che ho pensato molto prima di farlo e soprattutto l'ho fatto quando sono stata sicura che quello era l'uomo con cui volevo un figlio e con cui costruire un futuro.
> Nei miei momenti di crisi la cosa che più mi pesa è non essere riuscita a dare ai miei figli la famiglia che avrei voluto per loro  nonostante abbia fatto tutto il possibile e forse ancora ci stia provando.


....hemmm.....in questo microcosmo chiamato tradinet forum ti pare di scorgere così tanto equilibrio in chi viene ad esporre i propri tormenti mentre sta fuori con il cervello e i genitali?
Espandi la percentuale alla vastità del mondo che ci circonda e vedrai che non è cosi difficile pensare che mentre stai fuori come un balcone ,anche “regalare” un figlio all’amante per un attimo ti possa sembrare una cosa fantastica.
Se in  quell’attimo hai la sfiga che ci sia la congiunzione  astrale favorevole ,addio.
Poi ti svegli ,ma il danno è fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> ....hemmm.....in questo microcosmo chiamato tradinet forum ti pare di scorgere così tanto equilibrio in chi viene ad esporre i propri tormenti mentre sta fuori con il cervello e i genitali?
> Espandi la percentuale alla vastità del mondo che ci circonda e vedrai che non è cosi difficile pensare che mentre stai fuori come un balcone ,anche “regalare” un figlio all’amante per un attimo ti possa sembrare una cosa fantastica.
> Se in  quell’attimo hai la sfiga che ci sia la congiunzione  astrale favorevole ,addio.
> Poi ti svegli ,ma il danno è fatto.


In questo microcosmo hai ragione, peccato che dopo 8 anni e dopo aver tradito, ancora non me ne capacito
Nella vita reale fortunatamente di donne messe così male non ne conosco, e ti assicuro che di donne che tradiscono qualcuna la conosco.


----------



## mistral (17 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In questo microcosmo hai ragione, peccato che dopo 8 anni e dopo aver tradito, ancora non me ne capacito
> Nella vita reale fortunatamente di donne messe così male non ne conosco, e ti assicuro che di donne che tradiscono qualcuna la conosco.


Immagino comunque che non vadano a pubblicizzare in giro i loro dubbi sulla paternità dei figli quindi è difficile avere una statistica reale di chi ci circonda.Ma da sempre gli illegittimi pullulano purtroppo....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Immagino comunque che non vadano a pubblicizzare in giro i loro dubbi sulla paternità dei figli quindi è difficile avere una statistica reale di chi ci circonda.Ma da sempre gli illegittimi pullulano purtroppo....


No no parlavo proprio di desiderare figli dall'amante o fare discorsi di questo tipo
Non sto mettendo in dubbio che ci siano figli illeggittimi, dico che le madri di questi figli hanno seri problemi


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Settembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no parlavo proprio di desiderare figli dall'amante o fare discorsi di questo tipo
> Non sto mettendo in dubbio che ci siano figli illeggittimi, dico che le madri di questi figli hanno seri problemi


Credo anch’io che spesso capiti e basta.... magari una non è neppure certa che non sia del marito e se lo tiene ....e poi non approfondisce più .....
Ma a me viene una tristezza ...
L’atto sessuale  non è come mangiare una pizza farcita .... e se si pensa poi  se dovesse capitare tanro abortisco....” mah  ....io mi domando se valga la pena tutto sto dolore (perché l’aborto è dolore anche per i più ferventi sostenitori )....per una o più trombate in euforia ....
Faccio una mera riflessione a voce alta.....


----------



## mistral (18 Settembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo anch’io che spesso capiti e basta.... magari una non è neppure certa che non sia del marito e se lo tiene ....e poi non approfondisce più .....
> Ma a me viene una tristezza ...
> L’atto sessuale  non è come mangiare una pizza farcita .... e se si pensa poi  se dovesse capitare tanro abortisco....” mah  ....io mi domando se valga la pena tutto sto dolore (perché l’aborto è dolore anche per i più ferventi sostenitori )....per una o più trombate in euforia ....
> Faccio una mera riflessione a voce alta.....


Io credo ci siano anche le vittime di quelli che hanno fatto credere di voler lasciare la moglie e rifarsi una vita con loro con tanto di prole e che l’innamorata /Accecata di turno abbia visto tutto ciò terribilmente romantico mollando il controllo.
In questo caso i disagiati con problemi sono stati gli uomini.
Un caso famoso che mi viene in mente è quello di Balotelli e Della Fico.
Lei disse più volte di non capire che cosa fosse successo visto che i voli pindarici sul desiderio di fare un figlio e le insistenze venivano proprio da lui.
Quando lei gli comunicò che era incinta lui non la volle più vedere e non vide la figlia fino a che il test del DNA non lo inchiodo alle sue responsabilità .
Quando la legge lo costrinse,iniziò ad  apparire con la “adorata” figlia su tutte le copertine .
La gente è pazza o quantomeno strana..


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Io credo ci siano anche le vittime di quelli che hanno fatto credere di voler lasciare la moglie e rifarsi una vita con loro con tanto di prole e che l’innamorata /Accecata di turno abbia visto tutto ciò terribilmente romantico mollando il controllo.
> In questo caso i disagiati con problemi sono stati gli uomini.
> Un caso famoso che mi viene in mente è quello di Balotelli e Della Fico.
> Lei disse più volte di non capire che cosa fosse successo visto che i voli pindarici sul desiderio di fare un figlio e le insistenze venivano proprio da lui.
> ...


stiamo parlando di una che vendeva la verginità....non so quanto sia attendibile la sua parola.
direi che sicuramente esistono persone disagiate


----------



## spleen (18 Settembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> stiamo parlando di una che vendeva la verginità....non so quanto sia attendibile la sua parola.
> direi che sicuramente esistono persone disagiate


Non è che Balo sia meno disagiato eh, povera bambina....


----------



## Marjanna (21 Settembre 2018)

Mi avete fatto venire in mente _Va' dove ti porta il cuore_ quando il padre ormai vecchio e malato dice alla figlia "mani così lunghe non sono della nostra famiglia" facendole intendere una verità a lei stessa sconosciuta. Ma lei non capisce, volge lo sguardo alla madre con aria perplessa che arretra scoprendo che lui aveva sempre saputo che quella allevata come figlia e che lo chiamava padre era frutto di una relazione extraconiugale. La figlia piena di problemi che farà una pessima fine, non meno pessima di quella manifestata in vita, nel film dice "i figli sono delle madri, a cosa servono i padri" e la madre, consapevole, le dice "non sai quanto ti sbagli".


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è che Balo sia meno disagiato eh, povera bambina....


Già ma siccome non è presente il disagio economico tutto diventa lecito ... ci sono figli disastrati e figli che hanno un patrimonio sulla testa alla nascita...


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto venire in mente _Va' dove ti porta il cuore_ quando il padre ormai vecchio e malato dice alla figlia "mani così lunghe non sono della nostra famiglia" facendole intendere una verità a lei stessa sconosciuta. Ma lei non capisce, volge lo sguardo alla madre con aria perplessa che arretra scoprendo che lui aveva sempre saputo che quella allevata come figlia e che lo chiamava padre era frutto di una relazione extraconiugale. La figlia piena di problemi che farà una pessima fine, non meno pessima di quella manifestata in vita, nel film dice "i figli sono delle madri, a cosa servono i padri" e la madre, consapevole, le dice "non sai quanto ti sbagli".


Molto vero ma parliamo di tempi in cui prendere decisioni era moralmente difficile e praticamente proibitivo... 

C'è sempre l'incognita che la moglie vuole a tutti i costi un figlio dall'amante, a volte credendo di legarlo a vita, altre credendo di immortalare un pegno dìamore che crede superiore alle leggi della società e della morale.   
Il DNA ha rotto parecchie uova nel paniere ma ha anche permesso di creare obblighi finanziari ben precisi. 
In questi casi la linea di demarcazione fra superficialità, ricatto, illusione, inganno e moralità ondulante è proprio labile e paga sempre e comunque il nascituro che avrà sempre una posizione complicata.


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Molto vero ma parliamo di tempi in cui prendere decisioni era moralmente difficile e praticamente proibitivo...
> 
> C'è sempre l'incognita che *la moglie vuole a tutti i costi un figlio dall'amante*, a volte credendo di legarlo a vita, altre credendo di immortalare un pegno dìamore che crede superiore alle leggi della società e della morale.
> Il DNA ha rotto parecchie uova nel paniere ma ha anche permesso di creare obblighi finanziari ben precisi.
> In questi casi la linea di demarcazione fra superficialità, ricatto, illusione, inganno e moralità ondulante è proprio labile *e paga sempre e comunque il nascituro che avrà sempre una posizione complicata*.



Mica sempre, a volte semplicemente capita. A far figli si è in due, comunque.

Meglio comunque avercela, questa posizione. Lo dico dalla parte del figlio.


----------

